# Valley City Walleye???



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck on Lake Ashtabula?? Buddy and i are going out on saturday and just wondering about any tactics. Got a couple of ideas but wanted to see what might be biting. or hasn't been working.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Water is low and the fishing has been poor.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

would way north be a better bet. north of sibly? usually do some drifting and jigging from ashtabula to sibly but not much farther north than that. i have heard the northerns usually run this time of year but i haven't talked with anyone about it yet. how is bayshore for landing boats??


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Crossing has been used quite a bit I know. I haven't been by Bayshore.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> would way north be a better bet. north of sibly? usually do some drifting and jigging from ashtabula to sibly but not much farther north than that. i have heard the northerns usually run this time of year but i haven't talked with anyone about it yet. how is bayshore for landing boats??


The ramp at Sibley is still outta water. They added some rock to the end of it, but I won't be backing my boat off it yet. Have not seen any boats out up north yet. Tried some shore fishing up by Karnak with no success.

I don't think it's going to be a good year on the Ashtray! :eyeroll:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

What about alkaline has anyone been out there having any luck


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

crewhunting said:


> What about alkaline has anyone been out there having any luck


Another over harvested lake that is seeing the effects! Water level is down and no one I know has been catching fish.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was out on Ashtabula Sunday and the water is extremely clear!

The fishing was slow we caught a few eyes only one keeper by the crossing. I hear the night bite has been ok, but we had to get back to town early.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I was out on Alkaline and no fish... water level is down but the ramp was OK...


----------

